# Roto Hammer or Demo Hammer for Driving Ground Rods?



## paulgarett (May 8, 2012)

I have little experience using a root hammer or demo hammer for driving ground rods. I have always used fence post pounders and sledge hammers.
But, I don't have time for pounding and hurting my hands anymore. 

What is the minimum ft/lbs and amps for a roto-hammer or demo-hammer, that you experienced electricians recommend for driving 8' ground rods. 

I am looking at Bosch roto-hammer, 10 amps, 5.4 ft/lbs of driving force 
Or, Harbor Freight Demo-hammer, 10 amps, 9 ft/lbs of driving force.

What models do you use? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

paulgarett said:


> I have little experience using a root hammer or demo hammer for driving ground rods. I have always used fence post pounders and sledge hammers.
> But, I don't have time for pounding and hurting my hands anymore.
> 
> What is the minimum ft/lbs and amps for a roto-hammer or demo-hammer, that you experienced electricians recommend for driving 8' ground rods.
> ...



http://www.grainger.com/product/3HY...3HY58&[email protected]@:20140116011904:s


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

http://www.toolorbit.com/Hitachi/Hitachi-724958.html?gclid=CO-Dsd7DgbwCFbFxOgod3h4AjA


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow,,$1,700 :laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

paulgarett said:


> I have little experience using a root hammer or demo hammer for driving ground rods. I have always used fence post pounders and sledge hammers.
> But, I don't have time for pounding and hurting my hands anymore.
> 
> What is the minimum ft/lbs and amps for a roto-hammer or demo-hammer, that you experienced electricians recommend for driving 8' ground rods.
> ...


Just used a Bosch SDS max hammer drill model #11240 ($360 for hammer drill on Amazon, bit for driving ground rod $55) to drive a ground rod into the frozen ground. It Did a great job. Work smarter not harder.


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Wow,,$1,700 :laughing:


Yeah hilti is pricy but you get what you pay for.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Mate said:


> Yeah hilti is pricy but you get what you pay for.


Hilti is good but entirely overpriced. Employees love it. Owners, not so much.


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Hilti is good but entirely overpriced. Employees love it. Owners, not so much.


Hilti has a great customer service and a great warranty plan. Like I said, it's expensive but you don't buy the same tool 4 times.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Mate said:


> Hilti has a great customer service and a great warranty plan. Like I said, it's expensive but you don't buy the same tool 4 times.


Why do you need a customer service plan or a warranty if you're buying a quality tool??? In my opinion, bigger is better!:thumbsup:
I've got the Bosch 11316EVS Demo hammer. 
Bought it off a retiring electrician for $250 (bit included) It makes driving ground rods fun!
14 amps
4.4 - 18 ft. lbs.


----------



## paulgarett (May 8, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> Just used a Bosch SDS max hammer drill model #11240 ($360 for hammer drill on Amazon, bit for driving ground rod $55) to drive a ground rod into the frozen ground. It Did a great job. Work smarter not harder.



Thanks. The Bosch 11240 is the one I am thinking of buying because its in my price range. But, is 5.2 ft-lbs (specs) powerful enough to drive rods through dense earth, clay, etc. 

How many ground rods have you driven with this model?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wendon said:


> Why do you need a customer service plan or a warranty if you're buying a quality tool??? In my opinion, bigger is better!:thumbsup:
> I've got the Bosch 11316EVS Demo hammer.
> Bought it off a retiring electrician for $250 (bit included) It makes driving ground rods fun!
> 14 amps
> 4.4 - 18 ft. lbs.


Nice score..:thumbsup:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We use this and a Hilti ground rod bit

http://www.dewalt.com/tools/hammerdrills--hammers-demolition-hammers-d25891k.aspx


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Mate said:


> Hilti has a great customer service and a great warranty plan. Like I said, it's expensive but you don't buy the same tool 4 times.


Are you using that drill 8 hours a day or does it sit in your truck most of the time? For what we do, the Bosch would last ten years. I don't need a Hilti that would last forty years.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I smash then in with a 10lb sledge hammer, it's usually only one or two at a time.
If I have 5 or 10 to do, I use a root hammer with a cup tip. The brand doesn't really matter to me. Some of the Hilti products are physically lighter so, depending on the material you are driving into, this could be good or bad.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have the same set-up as Harry (Bosch roto hammer& driver) it works great. I've had the Bosch for ten years,replaced the trigger control,its a super machine. If it should go up in flames I would buy another Bosch.


----------



## 1idejim (Mar 24, 2010)

http://youtu.be/Tu5c4bARiks


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> [youtube_browser]/Tu5c4bARiks[/youtube_browser]


>>>





Nice & have used one (sans that nifty attachment) myself in the past

prob is, there's often NO power for an install

~CS~


----------



## 1idejim (Mar 24, 2010)

That's what generators are for.


----------



## LB_Electric (Jan 27, 2013)

We have the bosch with the ground rod attachment and It does ok. My boss bought the harbor freight demo hammer and it works so much better


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

LB_Electric said:


> We have the bosch with the ground rod attachment and It does ok. My boss bought the harbor freight demo hammer and it works so much better


that the big one on the cart? My bosch is getting beat up lately and acting up. Need an alternative for rods. What attachment do you use in it?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Bosch 11245eVS

14 Amps, 13.3 ft/lbs
10 foot ground 90 secs hard ground. 4 minutes in frozen ( frost down to 6 ft deep)
And drills 3 in concrete holes like going thru butter

Worth every penny:thumbsup:


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

For the occasional rod I use the Erico ground rod driver. It works very good and can drive a rod below grade without power or ladder.

http://www.erico.com/public/library/fep/LT1483.pdf


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I was looking at some on Ebay. Just for grins, joules x 0.737562149 = ft pounds. Some of the prices aren't too bad. I have the ground rod attachment for my Makita, but it doesn't always cut it around here. With service upgrades needing two rods, there has to be a better way. Looking at some of these bigger units.


----------



## LB_Electric (Jan 27, 2013)

It's the smaller jack hammer looking one and no attachment we just stick it in there and drive away


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

paulgarett said:


> I have little experience using a root hammer or demo hammer for driving ground rods. I have always used fence post pounders and sledge hammers.
> But, I don't have time for pounding and hurting my hands anymore.
> 
> What is the minimum ft/lbs and amps for a roto-hammer or demo-hammer, that you experienced electricians recommend for driving 8' ground rods.
> ...


Paul, I use the Harbor Freight (above) I does fine 98% of the time and runs off my inverter. I just cut the point off a chisel bit and weld or tape a 1/2" x 6" pipe nipple on the end.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I use the harbor freight demo hammer for this purpose all the time. 

I haven't had any issues with it and it does the job well


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

Nom Deplume said:


> For the occasional rod I use the Erico ground rod driver. It works very good and can drive a rod below grade without power or ladder. http://www.erico.com/public/library/fep/LT1483.pdf


That is pretty cool


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> Just used a Bosch SDS max hammer drill model #11240 ($360 for hammer drill on Amazon, bit for driving ground rod $55) to drive a ground rod into the frozen ground. It Did a great job. Work smarter not harder.


That's what I own, works great.


----------



## 20year man (Jul 9, 2013)

Not sure you wsnt to by THAT kind of tool from HF


----------

